# recurve aiming questiong: string+sight center+ tareget all 3 aligned?



## newyork (Aug 15, 2014)

in other words, sight center aligning target avoids up and down, string aligning target avoids left and right to the target center, right?

thx


----------



## newyork (Aug 15, 2014)

when release hand already under the chin anchored, and string touching the lip AT THE SAME LOCATION, that means the string position is already fixed, no need to worry the string aligning again? I like to ensure my action is redundant or not.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

the only string aligning you should do, is make sure its in the same place every time. where it aligns to is not important. 

string can align to riser, sight circle or not. 

chris


----------



## newyork (Aug 15, 2014)

thx Chris. sight circle aligning only to target is enough (that is the purpose of adding sight to bow)? Your point is adding string to align is necessary, but not necessary to the
sight circle (as long as to the same place). Now sight circle to target in aiming needs to be done, sounds like the only choice to add string in alignment is to align string to sight circle
(otherwise, we cannot handle two different alignment at the same time).


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

newyork said:


> thx Chris. sight circle aligning only to target is enough (that is the purpose of adding sight to bow)? Your point is adding string to align is necessary, but not necessary to the
> sight circle (as long as to the same place). Now sight circle to target in aiming needs to be done, sounds like the only choice to add string in alignment is to align string to sight circle
> (otherwise, we cannot handle two different alignment at the same time).


Not exactly. For most archers, the string (string blur) is not directly in front of your pupil, but to one side or the other side of the eye, so the string blur will align to something on the bow (the edge/middle/etc) of the riser, or to the edge of the sight hoop, etc. What your reference point is - for the string to align to - will not necessarily be the same for some other archers (different sizes/shapes/preferences).

So, just before/at the moment of athletic stillness that invites my release, I want to see that the string blur is aligned in its usual position (for me!) and the bullseye is inside my sight hoop (the sight hoop is also a blur, as I'm looking/focused on the target bullseye downrange). Then, Expansion ... linear forces slide into alignment with the linear angle of the arrow, and "thrmmm - phhhht".


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

im saying draw and anchor and put sight in center of target. Then check where the string blur is. For you its where it is. 

Then in future shooting, the string blur should be in the same place. If not, you are not being consistent. 

I am also saying you dont have to get to full draw with sight centered on target and then move head or alignment to get the string blur to a specific place. better to let down and redraw. it is not an alignment part of the shot sequence, more a check that the shot draw sequence has put you in the correct same place for you. 

For new shooters, forget string blur totally. Focus on form and sight on target. 

my two cents


Chris


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

There is a reason why some people would recommend string blur on riser window style for string alignment.

If one sets the string blur on the riser, the relative positions of the anchor, eyeball and riser are fixed. Any lateral adjustments to the sight (whether intend or indirectly as a result of secondary movements during vertical adjustment) will result in corresponding shifts of the group, which can be accurately predicted/calculated. This is important during a tournament.

Conversely, if the string blur is next to the sight aperture, a lateral movement of the aperture will result in the archer shifting the position of the string with respect to the riser, and to a small degree, the anchor. Furthermore, any lateral adjustment to the sight, will result in twice the amount of correction on the target face, negating the function of a fine tune sight painstakingly crafted into that expensive piece of equipment you just gave up buying a new iPhone 6 for.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

theminoritydude said:


> Conversely, if the string blur is next to the sight aperture, a lateral movement of the aperture will result in the archer shifting the position of the string with respect to the riser, and to a small degree, the anchor.


That has been my assumption as well and why I shoot with the blur aligned to the riser.

However, as with so many things in archery, the fact that many top archers align based on the reticle suggests that a) it works well enough to win gold and b) may have advantages I haven't thought of.

So I I'm interested in learning more.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

so long as the string blur is the same every shot, it makes no difference what the reference is (ring or riser)....not in the center of the sight picture/target/ring.

Minority...not sure what you're getting at. It sounds like you're saying that if you move your front sight L/R without moving your rear sight proportionatly- your shot will be off L/R...kind of a Duh moment there. ANY time you move your front aiming reference you must also move the rear aiming reference....simply putting the blurr on the riser doesn't change anything...maybe just easier for YOU as opposed to blurr to the ring/pin.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

@fury

I think the point is that if the blur is placed next to the reticle you'll have to adjust your grip and alignment each time you adjust your sight laterally. Whereas, if you align your string blur with your riser your alignment and grip will always be the same.

Aligning to a fixed part of the bow makes for a fixed alignment, which should be good for proprioperceptive consistency - feeling the same alignment every time regardless of sight position. Aligning to a moving part of the bow creates variable alignment that changes your form ever so slightly depending on your sight adjustment.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> so long as the string blur is the same every shot, it makes no difference what the reference is (ring or riser)....not in the center of the sight picture/target/ring.
> 
> Minority...not sure what you're getting at. It sounds like you're saying that if you move your front sight L/R without moving your rear sight proportionatly- your shot will be off L/R...kind of a Duh moment there.


If you moved your front sight, and referenced your rear sight to your new front sight position (by virtue of having your string blur follow your front sight), you would have moved your rear sight, though not proportionately, but by the ratio of the distance between the eye to the string, and the eye to the front sight.

It's a little hard to imagine. You have to sketch out a diagram on a piece of paper to see it for yourself. I do it in my head usually. This is not written anywhere. I think Warbow is able to do the same thing.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

It's not exactly like getting into a tear drop entry looking at the needles only, that is done by rote learning, I understand that there is a method to it.

This is something more animated.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Dude. I thought your explanation was pretty good and it made sense to me(but I'm a retired engineer and my mind likes angles and vectors and crap like that). I never considered that if you move the aperture laterally and line your string up with that, then you will change the string position relative to the riser. Seems that the riser would be the most consistent frame of reference for string alignment. I guess the question is.... does it make much of a real world difference.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

wfocharlie said:


> Dude. I thought your explanation was pretty good post and it made sense to me(but I'm a retired engineer and my mind likes angles and vectors and crap like that). I never considered that if you move the aperture laterally and line your string up with that, then you will change the string position relative to the riser. Seems that the riser would be the most consistent frame of reference for string alignment. I guess the question is.... does it make much of a real world difference.


Not to archers who do not calculate their adjustments to hit 10 on their next end. There are those who will adjust their sights by experience alone.

Then there are calculator hugging weirdos like me.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

theminoritydude said:


> If you moved your front sight, and referenced your rear sight to your new front sight position (by virtue of having your string blur follow your front sight), you would have moved your rear sight, though not proportionately, but by the ratio of the distance between the eye to the string, and the eye to the front sight.
> 
> You're correct...I probably should have said relatively.
> 
> It's a little hard to imagine. You have to sketch out a diagram on a piece of paper to see it for yourself. I do it in my head usually. This is not written anywhere. I think Warbow is able to do the same thing.


Seems there is a lot of that in archery..."this is not written anywhere". Or, if it is, the information is difficult to locate or understand. Somethings simply don't transfer well in writing. This is why getting coaching from a qualified individual works wonders. What can take us weeks to understand a good coach can help remedy in a few short sessions. It's always nice when you have that "Ah Ha" moment. All because the "lost in translation" is gone.



Warbow said:


> @fury
> 
> I think the point is that if the blur is placed next to the reticle you'll have to adjust your grip and alignment each time you adjust your sight laterally. Whereas, if you align your string blur with your riser your alignment and grip will always be the same.
> 
> ...


All parts of the bow are fixed (riser and sight)...it's the shooter that is changing.

No you shouldn't be changing your grip for adjusting sight picture. your grip should be set long before the sight picture is up. If you're at the point of aiming and you think grip needs to be adjusted...let down.


At any rate, it doesn't matter what you use Ring/Riser...string blurr- just keep it the same and your good. BUT...you have to remember to actually USE THE STRING BLURR...lol. Sorry for "yelling"....I often forget to properly set string blurr (gets skipped in the shot build sometimes)


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

> All parts of the bow are fixed (riser and sight)...it's the shooter that is changing.
> 
> No you shouldn't be changing your grip for adjusting sight picture. your grip should be set long before the sight picture is up. If you're at the point of aiming and you think grip needs to be adjusted...let down.


Fury, the sight reticle moves relative to the riser. If you align to the reticle you *must* change your form, ever so slightly, every time you laterally adjust your sight. If you don't shift your form, your blur won't follow your reticle. It is fairly straight forward geometry.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Very true... Just don't adjust part of your form that can induce torque into the equation.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Fury90flier said:


> Very true... Just don't adjust part of your form that can induce torque into the equation.


Or you could just align to the riser :wink:


----------



## newyork (Aug 15, 2014)

I start with poor score because of no aiming.
I improve my score after I use sight for aiming
Now my score becomes worse when I start to pay too much attention to aiming
I expect score jump after learning the "common/simple" way of aiming, or Pro way.

If aiming is not treated as most important element, compared with form, I take it. 

---------------------------
Thx for everyone. To summarize (for beginners in Olympic recurve bow with sight):
(1) align sight circle to target/yellow center
(2) for a reference, align the string to riser 

The question is (2) is mainly for consistency left and right, should be done after (1), or at the same time of (1) in aiming process? there is only ~ 3 seconds to settle then release.
I feel my aiming is under "emergency" with too many actions. I cannot relax in both arms under "emergency" in aiming. The aiming mess up my balance on concentration vs. letting go.

thx


thx


----------



## Black46 (Oct 16, 2013)

newyork said:


> ---------------------------
> Thx for everyone. To summarize (for beginners in Olympic recurve bow with sight):
> (1) align sight circle to target/yellow center
> (2) for a reference, align the string to riser
> ...


I went through this last summer. My recommendation is:
(1) anchor same place every time. Validate with location and pressure of string on nose and chin
(2) aim & release

Forget where the string is aligned for now. Do (1) correctly and the string WILL be in the same place.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

theminoritydude said:


> There is a reason why some people would recommend string blur on riser window style for string alignment.
> 
> If one sets the string blur on the riser, the relative positions of the anchor, eyeball and riser are fixed. Any lateral adjustments to the sight (whether intend or indirectly as a result of secondary movements during vertical adjustment) will result in corresponding shifts of the group, which can be accurately predicted/calculated. This is important during a tournament.
> 
> ...


sorry, youre wrong on this one. You draw and anchor and the string is where it is. It is not aligned to anything. Then trying to align it to something is even worse. 

to get the string to align with the riser means your face is facing away from the target and looking off at an angle. If your face is straight to target, the string blur will be at the sight aperture. Either to the right or centered or to the left. For me, my string blur is 1/4 inch to the left of my aperture. But i do not align it. I am a right handed shooter. So my sight aperture is between my string and the riser. 

If i were to draw and anchor, i would then have to rotate my head away from the target to the side. 

most people have the string aligned with the riser because they dont have their face toward the target, but off at a angle. ( which is why they cant shoot with sunglasses etc). 

So you dont align the string blur to anything. You draw and anchor and see where does the string blur place. Then in the future, as you draw and anchor, you check to see if its in the same place. If its not, then you have changed your alignment and need to redraw. 

String blur has nothing to do with windage on the sight aperture or aligning for the shot. You shouldnt be moving the head side to side to get the blur to a specific spot. The head should already be looking straight to target and not move. 

Chris


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> If your face is straight to target, the string blur will be at the sight aperture. Either to the right or centered or to the left. For me, my string blur is 1/4 inch to the left of my aperture. But i do not align it. I am a right handed shooter. So my sight aperture is between my string and the riser.


I think string blur location has to do with where you anchor and how far you rotate your head towards the target. Personally I have the string blur on the riser window (string touching corner of mouth & tip of nose), not near the aperture.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I propose an experiment. In this experiment, we are not trying to find out which method is right, which method is wrong. Each method has it's fans and detractors. What this experiment strives to do, is find out the effects of a wind age adjustment to the shot grouping. Due to the unpredictable nature of human error and environmental factors, we shall conduct this experiment with the use of a laser, the simulate the impact point. We then make adjustments to the windage, and find out how each method of aiming affects the outcome of those adjustments. I'll get down to it as soon as I can.


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

I think the missing piece in this is that when we move the aperture right or left we must change something when compared to the pre-movement alignment in order to get the sight back on the gold. That will happen if the string is lined up to the aperture or the riser. If I move the aperture to the left 1", I must change my body/stance/bow arm/grip/something in order to then move that aperture 1" to the right compared to my prior shot which changes my eye's angle to the string. 

(I think) what Chris is saying is that there is a perfect alignment of your body, bow and target and from that the string will land wherever. Be perfect and it will land there again. If it doesn't land there, you're not perfect and adjust accordingly. Picking the riser or aperture alignment as the goal is incorrect.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ThomVis said:


> I think string blur location has to do with where you anchor and how far you rotate your head towards the target. Personally I have the string blur on the riser window (string touching corner of mouth & tip of nose), not near the aperture.


You are correct.

i am right handed. I aim with my right eye. If my face is directly straight looking at the target, and i draw the string to the exact center of my chin, the string will be at my nose which is left of my eye. If the sight aperture is in line with my eye, the string will be left of it as well. 

now if i rotate my head to the right, and/or move the anchor point along my chin to the right, there is a point where the string is directly in front of my eye ( and thus directly on the sight aperture). 

As i continue to rotate my head to the right and continue to move the string anchor along my chin to the side, now the string is to the right of my eye, right of the sight aperture and can line up with the riser. 

If your sight aperture sticks out from your riser by 2 inches, then thats how far your head must be rotated AWAY from the target to line the string up to the riser. 

Just because most people have it lined up with the riser, doesnt make it the best place to have it aligned. It is just that for most archers, they dont have their head oriented toward the target, but have it off axis and sometimes with a tilt. With correct form looking forward to target, the string will be at the aperture or to one side of it.


Chris


----------



## newyork (Aug 15, 2014)

Here is the simplified actions in aiming (for right hand recurve with sight):

a) right hand under chin
b) string touch lip corner/nose tip
c) head facing target
d) right eyeball/sight circle/target center align

Above combined (if done consistently) is called perfect aiming (but does NOT ensure 10, since there are other factors). No need to add additional reference alignment on string blue.
(above 4 items are in textbook, nothing new, just thought maybe there is un-teachable secret or not, now appreciate more on simplicity)

Now when all a)-d) done right, the string blur position should be fixed. Since different person has different sight circle left and right position, and head rotation habit, the string
bow tuning difference, different person looks string blur in a different reference location, such left to sight circle, or exact align to riser as a result of a)-d), but not by extra alignment
action.

My input on head rotation: I thought head rotation does not help on arrow path, it only change the view. So we should not rotate head in aiming. In other words, head orientation should
be considered as a anchor, not a variable in aiming, since it does not impact the arrow path. Maybe we should not worry about head orientation (it is a style, not a factor in aiming).


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Putting the sight aperture between the string and riser is not new. But that would be another case of putting the string next to the aperture, one difference is the string is now on the other side.

In addition, for a RH archer (and LH archer, vice versa) to aim that way is fine for longer distances. However, a switch to indoors will see the archer eventually having to adjust the windage, moving the aperture further left, to accommodate an apparent increase in the observable effects of the paradox. Yes, even for a perfectly tuned bow, if there is such a thing.

And no, you don't have to "face" the target square. A tilted face is absolutely fine. With an 80% rate of myopia where I come from, plenty of folks shoot with the string aligned to the riser while wearing their glasses.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok...just got back from a little shooting.

So, I tried the aligning with the riser... There is a reason why this IS NOT taught as standard operating procedure. I can see how someone might gravitate to this but not if they have a good coach or if they've read through the FITA coaches manual....

so, it's not for me. The only way I could get any alignment with the riser is to look with my right eye on the left side of the string---something is seriously wrong with that- lol. Kind of like shooting RH but aiming with left eye. 

for those that do it...something is wrong with you- lol


The neat thing is that how different our aiming and shooting techniques are- IF we do our part...we all hit the middle


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

theminoritydude said:


> In addition, for a RH archer (and LH archer, vice versa) to aim that way is fine for longer distances. However, a switch to indoors will see the archer eventually having to adjust the windage, moving the aperture further left, to accommodate an apparent increase in the observable effects of the paradox. Yes, even for a perfectly tuned bow, if there is such a thing.



odd, i dont have to change windage from 20 to 70. My draw, string blur and shot is the same. Only difference is the arm angle and anchoring the string to my face is slightly different bringing the string under my chin because my arm is considerably lower. 




theminoritydude said:


> And no, you don't have to "face" the target square. A tilted face is absolutely fine. With an 80% rate of myopia where I come from, plenty of folks shoot with the string aligned to the riser while wearing their glasses.


yes, but it is recommended to face the target instead of looking off at an angle. Aiming out of the corners of your eyes, is not as solid/ accurate as aiming more directly. Park Sung Hyun, Yun Mi Jin and Choi Eun Young are great examples of looking directly at the target. 

Chris


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

chrstphr said:


> odd, i dont have to change windage from 20 to 70. My draw, string blur and shot is the same. Only difference is the arm angle and anchoring the string to my face is slightly different bringing the string under my chin because my arm is considerably lower.


That difference is about a finger's width at 18m, on a 40cm target face. That's about slightly less than 1 fat boy's shaft diameter.





chrstphr said:


> yes, but it is recommended to face the target instead of looking off at an angle. Aiming out of the corners of your eyes, is not as solid/ accurate as aiming more directly. Park Sung Hyun, Yun Mi Jin and Choi Eun Young are great examples of looking directly at the target.
> 
> Chris


 It is recommended to face the target, it is not required. Is there any way to verify if the archers you have quoted aim through the left side of the string?


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello Chris.
In the old days Vic Burger used a mark on the lower part of the upper limb. Were the limb met the riser.To aline his bow string. [ Later


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

For RH archer the geometry is such that if your sight aperture is adjusted to the left of your string(arrow path) then your eye must be left as well for the path of sight and path of arrow the be parallel. If your eye and sight are on different sides of the string then then the path of the arrow and sight path will intersect at some point that changes with every change in range or distance. The math of the second scenario seems less desirable to me from the stand point of aiming. I guess the question again is how much real world difference it makes. The discussion so far is starting to indicate to me that the answer to that question may be not much.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

wfocharlie said:


> For RH archer the geometry is such that if your sight aperture is adjusted to the left of your string(arrow path) then your eye must be left as well for the path of sight and path of arrow the be parallel. If your eye and sight are on different sides of the string then then the path of the arrow and sight path will intersect at some point that changes with every change in range or distance. The math of the second scenario seems less desirable to me from the stand point of aiming. I guess the question again is how much real world difference it makes. The discussion so far is starting to indicate to me that the answer to that question may be not much.


you lost me. What difference does it make if eye and sight are to the right of the string ( string to left of aperture), or eye and sight are to the left of the string ( string aligned to riser). 

if i pull the string exactly to my eye, and i am looking exactly straight at target, and string , sight and arrow are all in a line, then the string would disect the sight aperture. All would be dead center the eye. 

now if i rotate my head or move my anchor hand so string is to the left, or if i rotate my head or move my anchor hand so string is to the right, both are equal. one points the arrow to the left, and one points the arrow to the right. The bow is then tuned to throw the arrow straight to target for that offset degree anchor. Compound shoots dead center with a peep sight that is center the string. Recurve must shoot to the side. 

either method will shoot the arrow straight, There isnt a change that changes in distance at every range. Otherwise i would not be able to shoot an arrow dead center from 20 yards to 70 meters. 

the result should be the same. Perhaps i fail at math. 

Chris


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

Chris. Imagine a vertical plane that extends along the path of your arrow all the way to the target. To me, your eye and aperture should be on the same side of that plane just like a rifle has the rear and front sight on the same side of the barrel (path of the bullet). Al long as they are both on the SAME side then I don't think it makes a difference. I thought that you were saying that your aperture was to the left of the string(path of arrow) and your eye to the right. It seems the best way would be to have the aperture centered over the string(path of arrow) but then you are looking through the string blur which is why I assume most archers choose to have the aperture just off to one side.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

The confusion here is the definition of "side". If you can't define the plane, you can't define which side your eye is on.

wfocharlie, Chris has his sight aperture and his eye define a line, and that line lies on the right side of his string, when viewed from that eye. To him, there is no issue, at least not noticeable, as I had previously pointed out.

The other problem I see here, is the paradox. I know, there are a few interpretations of this, but I think we can all agree, a tuned shot travels somewhat parallel to the vertical plane of the bow, but on the let side for a RH archer, and vice versa for a LH archer (not to be confused with the LH Team ladies)

Which is why some archers (most actually) choose to aim on the left side of the string. Whether they know it or not.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

most RH archers use the RH side of the string, not left....this is what's taught in all the coaching manuals I've seen. That said...doesn't matter so long as your center shot is set accordingly.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Fury90flier said:


> most RH archers use the RH side of the string, not left....this is what's taught in all the coaching manuals I've seen. That said...doesn't matter so long as your center shot is set accordingly.


which is why i said before, you draw and anchor and the string blue ends up where it is based on your form. It can be changed to a different place with form corrections or form adjustments. But it shouldnt be moved as a part of the draw sequence. Its not an active alignment, its a form check. I would imagine it replaced the mirrors people use to put on the riser to check anchor. String blur checks the same thing without the mirror attachment. 

at least in my opinion. 


Chris


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

and your opinion is wrong....isn't that the AT way- LOL. Sorry- couldn't resist.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

wfocharlie said:


> Chris. I thought that you were saying that your aperture was to the left of the string(path of arrow) and your eye to the right.


my eye and sight aperture is on the same side of the string. Sorry if i confused you.

Chris


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

chrstphr said:


> my eye and sight aperture is on the same side of the string.
> 
> Chris


If one's eye were to be looking through the aperture, that eye HAS TO BE on the same side of the string. There is no such thing as looking through an aperture that is on a different side of the string. That is because the "sides" are separated by the string, as perceived by the aiming eye. Unless the "sides" are separated by something else, for example, the arrow.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

This pretty much sums what what Warbow and I have been trying to say. 
Source:http://www.meta-synthesis.com/archery/archery.html


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Once again lots of talking, not enough training. Chris had it right on the 4th reply. Do what works for you and is consistent. Thats what matters in archery.



chrstphr said:


> the only string aligning you should do, is make sure its in the same place every time. where it aligns to is not important.
> 
> string can align to riser, sight circle or not.
> 
> chris


Personally I align my string to the right edge of the aperture (right handed shooter).

(aperture)[stringblur][riser]


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

theminoritydude said:


> Is there any way to verify if the archers you have quoted aim through the left side of the string?



Yes, you can ask them. Park Sung Hyun and Yun Mi Jin are both on facebook. 


Chris


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry, I meant right side of the string. That's how you do it, right?


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

If you put the string on the left side of the aperture you are looking along the right side of the string; if on the right side of the aperture you are looking along the left side of the string. Don't know why this is so hard.

But...I have question for those who put the string alongside the left side of the riser...which edge of the string are you using for alignment? Are you placing the right side of the string against the lift edge of the riser, or are you putting the string just "inside" the left edge of the riser and using the left side of the string against the inside edge?

I experiment using the edge of the riser and can't see (no pun intended) how you can look at the edge of your riser and the aperture which is an inch or so out of the line of view at the same time.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

Seattlepop said:


> If you put the string on the left side of the aperture you are looking along the right side of the string; if on the right side of the aperture you are looking along the left side of the string. Don't know why this is so hard.
> 
> But...I have question for those who put the string alongside the left side of the riser...which edge of the string are you using for alignment? Are you placing the right side of the string against the lift edge of the riser, or are you putting the string just "inside" the left edge of the riser and using the left side of the string against the inside edge?
> 
> I experiment using the edge of the riser and can't see (no pun intended) how you can look at the edge of your riser and the aperture which is an inch or so out of the line of view at the same time.


Peripheral vision. When the familiar color of your riser disappears behind the string.


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

theminoritydude said:


> If one's eye were to be looking through the aperture, that eye HAS TO BE on the same side of the string. There is no such thing as looking through an aperture that is on a different side of the string. That is because the "sides" are separated by the string, as perceived by the aiming eye. Unless the "sides" are separated by something else, for example, the arrow.


I am referring to the physical locations in relation to the bow plane. Even if the physical location of the aperture is left of the bow plane(string) you would still see it on the right side of the string if your string blur is to the left(just what I believe you are saying). What I was trying to find out from Chris is if his apertures physical location is left or right of the bow plane. For his aiming method it seems the aperture should be physically to the right of the bow plane to keep his eye and aperture on the same side of the bow plane, physically not just optically.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

wfocharlie said:


> I am referring to the physical locations in relation to the bow plane. Even if the physical location of the aperture is left of the bow plane(string) you would still see it on the right side of the string if your string blur is to the left(just what I believe you are saying). What I was trying to find out from Chris is if his apertures physical location is left or right of the bow plane. For his aiming method it seems the aperture should be physically to the right of the bow plane to keep his eye and aperture on the same side of the bow plane, physically not just optically.


my string, aperture, arrow and sight are all in a straight line and on the bow plane. 

but again, if i pull the string straight back to the middle of my chin, my right eye is to the right of the string, because its to the right of my chin. So the string is left, my eye and sight aperture are middle and my riser is to the right. 


Chris


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

When I was starting out a year ago, the string line was always on my mind but soon found it to be a terrible distraction from formwork. As my skill increased, I became unaware of where the string is. Instead, just concentrate on the bigger picture, on a really solid, consistent anchor and make sure the rest of your form is good, as in identical everytime. The string line will settle wherever is right according to your form perfection. Let your groups at the target dictate the results.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

c365 said:


> When I was starting out a year ago, the string line was always on my mind but soon found it to be a terrible distraction from formwork. As my skill increased, I became unaware of where the string is. Instead, just concentrate on the bigger picture, on a really solid, consistent anchor and make sure the rest of your form is good, as in identical everytime. The string line will settle wherever is right according to your form perfection.


what i have said from the start.

Chris


----------



## wfocharlie (Feb 16, 2013)

I have never really used the string blur as an every shot aiming method. I mostly just use it as an occasional reference check for my anchor position to make sure my form is not trending off. Then when I make a lateral adjustment to the sight it will actually move the arrow over. Maybe that was the point of this thread in the first place


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I think there is a tendency to compare recurve shooting to rifle sport. That is understandable. However, do understand that for most open/iron sight rifles out there, the windage adjustment occurs at the rear sight window/aperture, accompanied by a very small (nearly undetectable) shift of the cheek. The foresight post is usually left untouched, and remains centered in the eye of the shooter, with respect to the rear sight aperture. For a calculated angular windage adjustment on a rifle, a corresponding result will be achieved on the target, due to the fact that only one end of the aiming setup is shifted.

Consider the compound bow: the classic case of aligning straight down the string, arrow, and sight. Adjustment however does not occur at the rear sight, but the front sight. Since no compound bow archers align their string to the sight cut out window, this would serve as a clear example of how one could still shoot very well without aligning the string to any static reference on the bow. And it still works great because nobody really calculates his or her sight adjustments to achieve a shift in ther group; it is usually done by trial and error. Therefore, the double adjustment has never been detected. For the calculated adjustment to work, the shift in the sight must be the only thing that changes, and the amount of shift incorporated in the peep sight ie. Sight shifted 1mm, aiming dot offset 1mm when looking through the peep. But that would be ridiculously cumbersome and confusing.

But for a recurve archer who actively uses the many attributes of a good anchor, it is imperative that the alignment is consistent. As mentioned before, both methods or aligning the string to either he aperture or the riser window cutout works, up to a certain degree of windage adjustment (as mentioned before, if no calculation is done, adjustment done by experience or trial and error). The critical adjustment when exceeded, will cause a problem to the one that puts the string blur next to the sight aperture, in the form of an altered head angle, relative to the rest of the body.

Yes, imagine that. The one thing that we try to keep consistent, is ironically allowed to slip past our checks, just having a different choice of string blur placement.

Of course, one could claim that he or she could not feel the effects of an altered head/body alignment, but that would be anecdotal. The truth is that it does occur with every little windage adjustment, and like all substances that harm the human body, there is a dosage.

If one is cool with never having to adjust his or her sight, but use only the aiming-off method during a set, then this is a non-issue.


----------

